# Rumored form for Kyurem.



## Valnel

This guy.

I was told by a friend (also a Pokemon maniac [NOT SHINX]) that Kyurem would have another form, like Giratina.

Three heads, with a see-through body, and the heart and veins showing (X_X am I the only one thinking Lavender Town here?!)

Apparently a guy was emailed this from someone from Game Freak...


----------



## Butterfree

I wouldn't believe anyone who tells you somebody at Game Freak e-mailed them personally, but it's pretty reasonable to think Kyurem might have forms - it's very likely to be the mascot of the third version, and there are two Ice-types moves no Pokémon learn that can burn and paralyze, respectively.


----------



## Aisling

Wouldn't we have seen it in the game's coding or whatever, though? Isn't that how Eevee ripped all the sprites? ... I was skeptical at first but now that I think about it, could Giratina go into its Origin Forme in Diamond and Pearl if it had that orb, or did the sprite for it not exist in those games? I guess if it had we would've known about it before Platinum came out, or maybe we did and I didn't hear about it, uh.


----------



## Butterfree

Platinum added the forms for Giratina, Shaymin and Rotom; they didn't exist in any form in D/P. Neither, for that matter, did the Gracidea Flower, Griseous Orb or Secret Key. If you try to trade them they will revert to their normal forms, and the items can't be traded at all. Something similar would be happening for Kyurem.


----------



## Eloi

Butterfree said:


> Platinum added the forms for Giratina, Shaymin and Rotom; they didn't exist in any form in D/P. Neither, for that matter, did the Gracidea Flower, Griseous Orb or Secret Key. If you try to trade them they will revert to their normal forms, and the items can't be traded at all. Something similar would be happening for Kyurem.


The whole "multiple forms" thing is really an ingenious way of making new things for third versions. (I predict Black/White's third version will be Grey, but who knows.) I think it all started with Pikachu in Yellow. Yellow's Pikachu occupied the same hexidecimal space as Red/Blue Pikachu so it wouldn't produce a glitch Pokemon when traded, but in Yellow Pikachu was much different from its Red/Blue counterpart. It had a unique cry, unique happiness mechanic, it followed you around, refused to take thunderstones, etcetera. Then the surfing Pikachu was created as a prize for Pokemon Stadium. And then, flashforward to Generation III, you have Deoxys, with all of its forms, seemingly a test for this mechanic in the next one. And lo and behold in Generation IV multi-formed Pokemon ahoy. So we all have Pikachu to thank for our multi-formed Pokemon, methinks.
I think it would be interesting if a generation would have a bunch of "blanks" accessed with a held key item that doesn't exist till the next generation. The "blanks" would be data for Pokemon that don't exist yet, and only display a certain blank sprite (like a Ghost sprite for example), but can be captured and traded. Then when next generation comes, this held key item can be transfered from the next generation to the previous opening up something along the lines of "NextGen Park". You then catch the blanks, and then you can transfer them over to the next generation where they become that generation's new Pokemon (where the next generation game's has the data for the slot the blank Pokemon occupies, and like a Gen-II game giving EVs and Held Items to a Gen I Pokemon, the New Generation game can cache new stats for the Old Generation blank). This sounds really silly and probably never will be done, but it sounds fun to me anyway. Think of the excitement when you transfer over your mystery Pokemon and then like a surprise present, you get to find out what new Pokemon it is on the new game! Wow that was a lot of rambling, sorry, I get carried away at times.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it would be quite unlikely if it didn't have any alternate form, because it completes fire/electric/ice, but has a BST 660 instead of 680 and it's move learning checks at move/dragon rage/imprison/ancientpower/move/dragonbreath/


----------



## Tailsy

I just hope it's ~SEREBII CONFIRMED~.


----------



## Green

serebii is horrible

idek why it's so popular


----------



## Tailsy

... Yes, that was the idea of my comment.


----------



## Green

I know.


----------



## Lanturn

I googled it, and a lot of people agree Kyurem is getting a new form. After all, there's the mystery moves Freeze Bolt and Cold Flare waiting.


----------



## spaekle

On one hand, that'd be ripping off Giratina so hard. nsiw. 

On the other hand, Kyurem is fucking ugly and needs a better-looking form. >:|


----------



## ultraviolet

Kyurem isn't that ugly, he's just posed like he can't stand up straight for some reason. :|


----------



## SonicNintendo

If this were legitimate, wouldn't this be all over the web?


----------



## Eloi

SonicNintendo said:


> If this were legitimate, wouldn't this be all over the web?


Not really. The Cave of the Dragonflies could be the outbreak of the knowledge, who knows.


----------



## surskitty

Unlikely.


----------



## Wargle

I don't doubt the Forme, but I do doubt the backstory.

GameFreak may not have the most common sense, but they have way more than to email a totaly random American stranger and say' Hey x has it new Forme! It looks like y!!!"


----------



## Valnel

Oh yes I forgot it was on pokemonblackwhite.com or something like that
I HAVE A BAD MEMORY OK?


----------



## Aisling

As in... one of the official websites?

pokemonblackwhite.com redirects to the English spring 2011 teaser thing.


----------



## Leaf Joltik

I think Kyurem will get a new form. It's sort of ugly to me, and it is the kind of Pokemon you'd expect to get a new form... as well as those mystery moves mentioned before!


----------



## Equinoxe

It's for the best that poor little freezer-chicken gets a new form so that people will stop mocking it :C
Here's hoping the second form will be at least as _cute_ as the current one!

The 'Gamefreak email' is a bit fishy so the appearance of the new form(e) is probably quite different from the described one. I gotta admit, a see-through body sounds really cool though.


----------



## #1 bro

I certainly hope it gets one. 

The big issue I have with Kyurem is that Reshiram and Zekrom are both extremely cool pokemon, but Kyurem just doesn't complement them the way it should. 

R and Z both look a) really cool b) unmistakably legendary (unlike, say, the cow trio) c) complementary without looking too identical, and d) suggestive enough of the yin-yang concept that one can fairly quickly "get it". They just work. 

But Kyurem just doesn't work as a "balance pokemon" in between the two. It doesn't look like either Reshiram or Zekrom at all. It has too much blue in its color scheme and not enough grey. Similarly, it looks too much like an ice type. Compare this to R and Z who are very monochromatic and don't look like their types at all. I really am liking the idea of bringing back the classic fire/electric/ice trio but when one looks way too much like its type for its own good, it throws the whole thing off. 

I just feel like, in general, it looks too unrelated to R and Z to work as a part of the trinity. Not to mention: it's not nearly cool enough. So, yeah, I really hope they change that with the new Forme.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ryubane said:


> A lot of people said this about Giratina in relation to Dialga and Palkia, but look where that got them.


Well, Giratina is more of a counter part to Arceus instead of a balance between Dialga and Palkia, but there's no Arceus for Kyurem. 

Unless Kyurem is supposed to balance Genosect, but that doesn't quite work out either.


----------



## Aisling

Really? I thought Giratina went pretty well with Dialga and Palkia... at least the quadruped (sextruped?) forme.


----------



## Green

Kyurem was freezing everything, so genosect laser'd it and made it ugly.

Kinda like arceus-giratina?


----------



## Leaf Joltik

#1 bro said:


> I certainly hope it gets one.
> 
> The big issue I have with Kyurem is that Reshiram and Zekrom are both extremely cool pokemon, but Kyurem just doesn't complement them the way it should.
> 
> R and Z both look a) really cool b) unmistakably legendary (unlike, say, the cow trio) c) complementary without looking too identical, and d) suggestive enough of the yin-yang concept that one can fairly quickly "get it". They just work.
> 
> But Kyurem just doesn't work as a "balance pokemon" in between the two. It doesn't look like either Reshiram or Zekrom at all. It has too much blue in its color scheme and not enough grey. Similarly, it looks too much like an ice type. Compare this to R and Z who are very monochromatic and don't look like their types at all. I really am liking the idea of bringing back the classic fire/electric/ice trio but when one looks way too much like its type for its own good, it throws the whole thing off.
> 
> I just feel like, in general, it looks too unrelated to R and Z to work as a part of the trinity. Not to mention: it's not nearly cool enough. So, yeah, I really hope they change that with the new Forme.


1) Tch, you are too fussy over the design of Pokemon. Kyurem is fine as it is, and I'm thinking it doesn't really need a new form. :P

2) Reshi, Zek and Kyu represent the three main energies of the world: natural (Reshi), technogical (Zek), and anti-energy (Kyu). :P Not yin-yang-whateverthenameofbalanceis.

3) AGAIN with the design. :P I think you're overdoing it, you know? Besides, these are different designers! Do you expect perfection? Do you expect everything to be similar? And how does a Pokemon look too much like its own type for its own good? I could almost say that with Giratina. :P



Crazy Linoone said:


> Well, Giratina is more of a counter part to Arceus instead of a balance between Dialga and Palkia, but there's no Arceus for Kyurem.
> 
> Unless Kyurem is supposed to balance Genosect, but that doesn't quite work out either.


1) I never thought of it that way! X)

2) No... Just... no. How is a mechanical bug related to an anti-energy dragon? ._.



joe mama said:


> Kyurem was freezing everything, so genosect laser'd it and made it ugly.
> 
> Kinda like arceus-giratina?


1) KYUREM. NOT. UGLY. KYUREM. AWESOME. XP

2) No. ._.

I feel like I'm being too harsh on this! DX


----------



## Green

Some people would argue it's ugly! I think it's pretty damned adorable.


----------



## Glaciachan

Well, I do think it is possible that Kyurem will get a new form.

However, I think that the e-mail that your friend got is most likely a fake. Kyurem's real alternate form probably won't be revealed until around the release of the third version.

As for Kyurem's design? I'm not a huge fan of it. Plus, it doesn't look like it even belongs with Reshiram and Zekrom


----------



## Butterfree

Crazy Linoone said:


> Well, Giratina is more of a counter part to Arceus instead of a balance between Dialga and Palkia


...how? Well, it's not a balance between them per se, but it's still clearly associated with them, not with Arceus. What with the Dragon-plus-other-type and named-after-precious-thing and 680-base-stat-total and stats-go-150-120-120-100-100-90 and learning-counterpart-moves-at-identical-levels. It shares absolutely every typical counterpart-Pokémon trait with Dialga and Palkia, not Arceus, save for having an extra form.

Where are you getting any sort of Arceus-association from? The only way that can possibly make sense is if you're just looking for a "Satan" to Arceus's "God", and if you are it's a clear case of trying to fit a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## Starly

I have also heard of a new form on dA, but it was rather a Kyurem standing up and some other major modifications.  I believe there will be one, but not how was described by the guy who was "emailed by GameFreak".


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Giratina represents antimatter, not death or evil or what have you, so that couldn't be it anyway; it was apparently demonized, sure, but that wasn't why it was originally created. I guess you could still say antimatter works as an "anti-universe" or whatever, but antimatter does exist _within_ the universe itself as opposed to in opposition to it (gorgeous wording there). Game canon, at the very least, has Cynthia and Cyrus saying that their studies point toward giratina's "dimension" being created as a counterbalance to time and space. No, antimatter doesn't fit that association very well, either, but that's what canon _says_ so that's the primary definition of what giratina is. Giratina being grouped with dialga and palkia really isn't up for debate unless you're talking AU or fanon or something.


----------

